# Finally: Rhysida celeris andina (Peru)



## peterbourbon (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi,

finally the pedelings survived - and it's my first clutch that has not been eaten.  







Think i'm going to separate the pedelings this week.
Didn't count them, but must be something around 20.

Regards
Turgut


----------



## Greg Pelka (Jun 22, 2008)

Amazing news! 
Can you post full photos of mother?

Cheers
Greg


----------



## bistrobob85 (Jun 22, 2008)

Wow, nice looking mommy . Congratulations on the pedelings!!!!

 phil.


----------



## peterbourbon (Jun 22, 2008)

Here we go  































Regards
Turgut


----------



## A.Gneist (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi,
congratulation to this rarely Pedes and there Plings.:worship: 
This species is some of the nicest I ever seen. 
Regards
Andreas


----------



## peterbourbon (Jun 22, 2008)

*24 Pedelings*

I'm tired of separating those extremely quick worms... 







Regards
Turgut


----------



## Greg Pelka (Jun 22, 2008)

Once again congrats!
I love blue centipedes


----------



## froggyman (Jun 22, 2008)

stunning blue on this guy(or girl i guess!)


----------



## A.Gneist (Jun 23, 2008)

congrates to the done job :} 
That´s nice to seperate so litlle worms  
Cheers
Andreas


----------



## Steven (Jun 23, 2008)

Yow Turgut

congratz on the succesfull hatch :clap: 



Cheers
Steven


----------



## cjm1991 (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow that pede is beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## MaartenSFS (Jun 23, 2008)

These look very similar to the O. scaber around here. How big do these get?


----------



## Vincent (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## reverendsterlin (Jun 26, 2008)

did you do anything different with this group than your previous groups that were eaten?
Rev


----------



## peterbourbon (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi,

i've tried two different things in past:

(1) Feed mother with dead prey to avoid she gets hungry and eats the eggs
-->RESULT: She lost the eggs while concentrating on prey. Amazing, very   stupid and true!

(2) Avoid to touch anything and let them just breed
-->RESULT: Some mothers ate their eggs in first or second night. One mother waited one month, then she ate the eggs.

I did nothing on the succesful clutch. And in future i'm definitely going to do the same: Nothing! Think it's the best.
Most scolopendromorpha eat their eggs if they're not fertilized.
Finally i never get to know the reason - or i'm successful with mating here at home.

Regards
Turgut


----------



## jettubes (Jun 27, 2008)

nice how big is she mate looks huge?


----------



## peterbourbon (Jun 27, 2008)

Approx. 12cm. I think it won't grow since it's a Rhysida  .

Regards
Turgut


----------



## Greg Pelka (Jun 27, 2008)

It's pretty big as for Rhysida specie!
Mine R. longipes are ~6cm BL max


----------



## tarantulasperu (Jul 25, 2008)

*andean centipede*

did you catch it yourself or buy it because ive been in the andes at 3,000 meters above sea level and i found a 12cm scolopendra that looks like a young scolopendra gigantea if you caught it yourself could you specify the location that looks like a beautiful pede.


----------



## jettubes (Jul 28, 2008)

looks a bit like the blue leg you find in Australia.
the species in unknown.


----------



## bengerno (Jul 31, 2008)

Congrats Turgut! :clap:  Lovely pedes!
How "big" are the pedelings?


----------



## peterbourbon (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey,

the plings have approx. 2cm BL.
Most pedes died of unknown reason and in one sip. 

The last specimen i gave to Andreas Gneist.
Perhaps he has more luck in raising them. :? 

Regards
Turgut


----------



## A.Gneist (Jul 31, 2008)

Hallo Turgut,
it is more experience than luk.


----------



## bengerno (Jul 31, 2008)

peterbourbon said:


> Hey,
> 
> the plings have approx. 2cm BL.
> Most pedes died of unknown reason and in one sip.
> ...


Hey Turgut,

Sad to hear that, but at least you bred them, next time you will raise them up! 
All the best to Andreas!


----------



## Randolph XX() (Aug 1, 2008)

MaartenSFS said:


> These look very similar to the O. scaber around here. How big do these get?


u sure it is O.scaber in ur area? I am aware that they look pretty much similar if you don't really know how big they get...


----------

